# Resident Evil 4 pc version problem :(



## dr.whom (Feb 10, 2009)

*"resident evil 4 error after reinstall.* ...okay...i formatted and reinstalled windows an devery single driver is finally up to date...
now...
before i did this residen tevil 4 worked fine...(amazing!)
and well after i formatted the drive and reinstalled re4 everytine i click play i get an error sayng...

"this application has failed to start because d3dx9_30.dll was not found. reinstalling may fix this, blah...blah...blah..."

a standard error im assuming.

help"

I have quoted this from an earlier post by another member, so there is obviously problem here.

Another member left this link:

http://forums.techguy.org/4784535-post2.htmlhttp://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dl...shtml?d3dx9_30

and I downloaded the software from it,.... not quite sure where to go from here  Could anyone help me please  thanks


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

You could do with posting a few system spscs ( graphics card, CPu ets and which Windows you are using now, as well as which you had before reinstalling, if different. Till then its hard to say, regardless of it working beforhand


----------



## jab951 (Oct 22, 2007)

First extract the zip file you downloaded. Then you should have a file called "d3dx9_30.dll" (without the quotation marks). Place "d3dx9_30.dll" in the same folder as the game exe. Hope that helps.


----------

